# OBD 2 WILL NOT READ AT ALL HELP!!!



## loberant (Aug 12, 2005)

I have a 97 Altima 5-speed. THE OBD 2 will not read at all for NY state inspection, It will not read at all. No computer can connect to it, it says the computer is not plugged into the OBD II socket. I also can not find the fuse for the OBD. Has anyone else had this problem ??


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Take it to AutoZone for a free scan. If their scanner says the same thing then it could be the ODB II connector, it's wiring, or the ECU itself.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

In the Interior fuse panel check both fuse 20 (10A) about half way down and fuse 25 (10A) second from the bottom, both on the left. Both of them do alot so make sure they don't blow after you replace them.

Troy


----------

